# Best place to buy a betta fish online?



## aquariumperson123 (Jan 11, 2021)

What is the best place to buy a betta online???


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

keepfishkeeping.com


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

I have had good luck with eBay. AquaBid seems very popular but I've never bought from it.


----------



## BettaMom8381 (Feb 20, 2020)

aquariumperson123 said:


> What is the best place to buy a betta online???


Space City Fish and Coral !!!


----------



## aquariumperson123 (Jan 11, 2021)

BettaMom8381 said:


> Space City Fish and Coral !!!


I just checked it out ! Thank you. Have you bought from them?


----------



## aquariumperson123 (Jan 11, 2021)

Remi said:


> I have had good luck with eBay. AquaBid seems very popular but I've never bought from it.


Cool thanks.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

aquariumperson123 said:


> What is the best place to buy a betta online???


I recommend keepfishkeeping.com here us how they package. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaMom8381 (Feb 20, 2020)

aquariumperson123 said:


> I just checked it out ! Thank you. Have you bought from them?


Yes, very very healthy fish, they are born there in Texas so they don’t have the stress from being imported! I would highly recommend them, awesome people


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I buy all of mine from Items for sale by jlbetta | eBay

All have been healthy and active and have good conformation. Sellers pack extremely well and don't overcharge. Right now, I have six of theirs.

They are getting a new shipment next week. I have room for one more so I'm waiting.


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I buy all of mine from Items for sale by jlbetta | eBay
> 
> All have been healthy and active and have good conformation. Sellers pack extremely well and don't overcharge. Right now, I have six of theirs.
> 
> They are getting a new shipment next week. I have room for one more so I'm waiting.


Coinsidentally I just bought my first betta from jlbetta through eBay. Like you said very well packed, and even included a heat pack. Maui arrived in great shape and is very active and inquisitive so far.


----------

